# What is it ? 4 hole plug on 9.5 KVA generator



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all, 

A friend picked up a petrol driven 9.5 kva generator from a sale..

The big orange connector box has a flip up clear lid 
with four evenly spaced holes for the 'plug' to push into.. 

We don't recognise the plug ?

Maybe someone with sparky know how might have a clue..

What would push into such a connection ?

It's a nice looking bit of gear.. we are looking to run a welder from it..
Thinking to remove the connector and replace it with a regular fitting..

Any takers.. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post a pic of it,biker ?
It sounds like it could be an old military welder/generator.


----------

